# Advertise for a long term travelling partner?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

What are your thoughts on this? 

I often travel on my own, although for the past nine weeks, there have been two of us, but my friend flew home on Saturday. Whilst I am happy to tour on my own, having a companion along does halve the costs. 

What do you think to advertising somewhere for a three month travelling companion? What country would you look to? USA? Aus? NZ? 

Other than waking up gassed and robbed etc, what are your thoughts? Has anyone done it? 

Russell


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

I would suggest a CRB check of any candidate.

I know it sounds harsh but with some of the people we have living in the world i'd say its a must!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you've got to word it fairly carefully, Russell :!: Specify gender, and exactly what type of person you want & of course specify your interests. Obviously detail what the sleeping arrangements would be :roll:  , - a fairly important consideration in a confined space of a motorhome! also where and when you would be travelling. I would have thought a fairly tall order to be able to find someone who would fit the bill and of course who you could get on with!!
But where? the dating pages of loads of papers & in line would imply something other than just sharing touring round :roll: , somewhere on AUS / NZ / USA "travelling" sites?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea Russell.
But how much of a companion do you want as living together in a confined space takes a special kind of person. Possibly someone who is motorhome savvy. 

How about a French person then there will be the benefit of improving your language skills.

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travelling companion*

Hi

Well, had this been suggested a year ago, I would have said never in a million years, finding that a couple of weeks, even with friends is "enough". However, the last nine weeks have been great really but I am unlikely to have another friend who can snaffle a few months away.

The other option is to to a mate swap every couple of weeks, fly one out and send one back. The newcomer can of course bring Warburtons bread and smokey bacon!

Russell

Edit - my mate who was with me for the last nine weeks had never been on a motorhome trip before, but had stayed in a static caravan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strewth Russell - I won't be applying if you like Warburton's bread. I've tasted better bathroom sponge!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's not something I would fancy since it has the potential for disaster - as you will be well aware.

Maybe the fortnightly turn-around would work best. If you don't get on it's not that long to sulk at opposite ends of the van, and if it's a success there's always the possibility of extending the partnership.

I would definitely specify the fortnight as an initial "contract", then that gives you the option to extend or repeat.

And I'd put it on paper in some legally enforceable form. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Why not look on the solo campers forums and, after monitoring them for a while, join in and see if anyone there comes over as a person you could share your van and time with ?

In the circumstances it might be a good thing- for you both- if you met a few times on neutral ground so you could find out the worst before you commit to travelling with them.

Here's a starter:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/chatter/display_forum_topics.asp?ForumID=30

and there are others- and presumably similar ones abroad ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Supplies*

Dave....and jars of mint jelly!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just the man I am looking for,

I will suply you with warburtons every day.




Just take my mother in law.

Do you want her phone number.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One of our local lasses has just been made redundant. I was thinking of seeing if she fancied a 3 month trip in Europe but Im not sure Ill get it passed Mrs D. Think shes living next door to 747.










Sorry. Ill get me coat.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Where did you get that photo of the wife Barry?

What is needed is not a travelling companion but a live in housekeeper. Young Filipino ladies are very houseproud and do not take up a lot of room.  

Trouble is, you will be too tired to post on here. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*M I L*

Yes Dave your M I L will do a treat. Here are the rules.

1) Only one double bed and the 18 tog duvet is used at all times. 
2) The one who sleeps on the outer edge of the over garage bed gets up to make the tea in the morning
3) Travelling companion must be able to map read - sat nav not allowed
4) Travelling companion must like casserole, Yorkshire Pudds, apple pie, banoffee pie and not moan about calories. 
5) Ideally, travelling companion can do back and body massage. 
6) Anything I say in my sleep is not to be repeated
7) What goes on tour, stays on tour!

Perhaps Lady P would like to come too? :roll:

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Me bag is packed what time do you want me over?

I can do the lot especially no. 5 but draw the line at 18 tog duvet!

Greenie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Where did you get that photo of the wife Barry?
> 
> What is needed is not a travelling companion but a live in housekeeper. Young Filipino ladies are very houseproud and do not take up a lot of room.
> 
> Trouble is, you will be too tired to post on here. :lol:


Ah Hadaway an' S***e man! Tired me! Send me half a dozen!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Why not set yourself up as a "Trail Boss",and float the idea of like minded Solo travellers and just head off into the blue.Mercies sakes alive,looks like we got us a Convoy!.........NO?
Then you may find a soul mate,"Off Hire",LOL those surplus to requirements,and tell them their P45. will be home before they are,sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind.
Gearjammer.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I`ll pay you to take Mil.
She suffers from alzheimers so you will hve no problems with her.
Her yorky puds are legendary with a similarity to hob nob biscuits.


dave p


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sure this chap did much the same thing as you are thinking of Russell - http://motorhomevagabond.com/

He was a member of MHF, because that's where I first came across his blog. Unless I'm completely making it up or have read it wrong and got quite the wrong end of the stick, I'm sure he started off travelling alone and then advertised for a companion. Well, you can read his blog and see if you can work out what he did, or contact him. I have no idea what his MHF user name is though.

Lesley


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Russell, careful you don't select a ladyboy, a sheman, a heher, best check all credentials first :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Lesleykh said:


> I have no idea what his MHF user name is though.


I think you'll find it's HikerG :wink:

He hasn't been on for a long time, though. Nice chap, as far as I can tell. We exchanged a few PMs.

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Firstly I would decide which gender you want it to be. 

then as suggested have a look at the lone traveller sites and hook up with one of them having chatted and got an initial idea on their likes and dislikes. 

You can then travel with one of them in separate vans for a while and get a better idea if you could stand being with them in a confined area, especially a bed  people can do alot of strange and unpleasant things when asleep that maybe you wouldn't want to be sharing. 

One of you could then put their van in storage for a while and travel to places you had planned together before hand, a bit long winded maybe but I think it would take me a bit more planning than 
"hey fancy coming for a ride with me for a few months, I'm sure we'll get on fine?" :lol: 

With all your knowledge and experience of life I am sure you would not do the haste and repent bit. 

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Hi

Yes, that's Gary. Met him a few times - first in Italy last year, then at Canterbury and Oswestry with his companion. His travelling mate was a lovely lady. Why the dickens I did not just think to msn him and ask where she came from etc! Duh!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

over the years I have heard of people finding travelling partners through publications like Lady Magazine, The Sunday Times etc


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Rapide561 said:


> Has anyone done it?


Back in the late 1980s, I travelled alone to Oz. Then I answered an ad from two guys who were also travelling, and spend the next two months going from Perth to Sydney via the top and middle bit.

A few months later, I was off again and this time with a Swedish girl. We hitch hiked back to Perth via the south bit (and Tas).

All in all, it was great fun. However, you do need two things for it to work:

1/ you all need to be laid-back about everything. You need the 'I just don't don't care' attitude of someone who is 20. It will just not work if there is someone who is strong willed and stuck in their ways and wants to bend the others to what they want.

2/ you need your own space. Now this might be a problem in a m/h......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Russell

Seeing as 747 and I tried to ruin your thread yesterday I felt bad and have been thinking about it with my serious head on (I know scary thought)

As Grizzly mentioned earlier about solo forums surely there must be quite a lot of solo travellers on here or what about some of the unfortunate members who perhaps have lost a partner and are too scared to travel alone but still contribute to the forum? What Im wondering about is a solo travellers or would be solo travellers meet.

I would have thought a few meet ups / rallys designed with solo travellers being the theme (anyone could come though) might get a few similar minded people together, perhaps then a few trips, friendships and then longer trips once you weed out the ones you wouldn't want to share van space with.  

Dare I say it but could this be a joint event? Facts, Fun, Wildys, etc. Or is that just asking for trouble?

I know of one couple on here who both had motorhomes as solos, met up and are now partners with one van.

It does take a special friendship though I think to survive together and enjoy a van trip. Ive been doing boys trips for years and its a bit like when I used to go boating. You get to know who will make the trip a success and who will ruin it. Or in the case of a boat trip get you all killed! 8O


----------

